# [H] £$£$ [W] Leman Russ Punisher cannon [UK]



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

hi folks, 
looking for leman russ punisher cannon - gun and mounts only no turret. in the uk and have cash, dont mind trading internationally for the right offer. 
thanks


----------

